# 2015 Out of State Pics - Let's See Them



## The Doob

Great whitetails as well, not wanting to discount thise monsters but I am jonesing to intercept a Muley like those above


----------



## shanny28757

To the guys killing these amazing elk and mulies, did you hunt on OTC tags, hit on a random draw, or accumulate preference points? I have no points anywhere but I want to hunt DIY this year and start to strategically build points for high quality units for the future. Just trying to give myself a chance at a great hunt in '16.


----------



## Forest Meister

Colorado was OTC elk and landowner tag for deer. In Wyoming I used my pps for deer to guarantee a tag for the two of us. Some folks in the deer area were drawn without pps but not everyone without pps were drawn. FM


----------



## Ricklb

dlawrence1 said:


> Where in Montana?


Gardiner, MT, just outside of Yellowstone. Outfitter was http://www.montanaguide.com/elkhunts.html#elk


----------



## FireDoc66

Colorado; Both my Elk and Deer tags were draw. Becoming interesting, I think that is the 9th time I've had hunted Colorado and the deer tags are starting to becoming harder to come by. Shows the increase of the popularity in Mulies for sure!


----------



## QDMAMAN

September archery Elk in Idaho. OTC public land.









December shotgun whitetail public ground in Ohio with Pez Gallo.


----------



## QDMAMAN

shanny28757 said:


> To the guys killing these amazing elk and mulies, did you hunt on OTC tags, hit on a random draw, or accumulate preference points? I have no points anywhere but I want to hunt DIY this year and start to strategically build points for high quality units for the future. Just trying to give myself a chance at a great hunt in '16.



Check out this thread and the attached link.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...ing-every-year-on-a-budget-great-info.553621/

While this is elk specific, the concept is the same for any species.

I have (1) preference point for WY elk and 2 points for IA whitetail. I'll continue to hunt OTC units for elk in ID until I pull a limited tag in WY in the next 5 years or so, and I'll hunt whitetails in OH, KY, MI, and maybe MO, IL, or IN until I can pull a coveted IA tag again.


----------



## Orlando fireman

wife and son this season in Georgia


----------



## phensway

My 2015 Illinois bow kill at 157 inches and my dads 2015 Illinois gun kill at 135 inches. Both killed on leased land in McDonough county.


----------



## Rico

KY muzzy


----------



## QDMAMAN

Rico said:


> KY muzzy


Rico you sure do kill some beautiful bucks!
What part of KY was this buck killed?


----------



## shanny28757

QDMAMAN said:


> Check out this thread and the attached link.
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...ing-every-year-on-a-budget-great-info.553621/
> 
> While this is elk specific, the concept is the same for any species.
> 
> I have (1) preference point for WY elk and 2 points for IA whitetail. I'll continue to hunt OTC units for elk in ID until I pull a limited tag in WY in the next 5 years or so, and I'll hunt whitetails in OH, KY, MI, and maybe MO, IL, or IN until I can pull a coveted IA tag again.


Qdmaman, 

I've read this article about five times now. I realize where I will realistically be able to hunt this year and In the future with certain numbers of points. I'm mostly interested in what people use from old hunting stats released by each states DNR as their determining factors to select a DMU to hunt.


----------



## Silver Addiction

I use herd counts, bull to cow ratio, amount of public vs private, winter and summer ranges, road density, and I take the harvest stats with a grain of salt as most states don't req you to check in an Elk the harvest is an estimate. I was called and surveyed this year but I wasn't on my elk hunt prior to that. Also your success may vary and many factors make for high or low success. Generally access to the Elk is a major contributor. Also keep in mind Elk harvest statistically are really low in comparison to other animals and for good reason they are HARD to hunt you WILL EARN every self guided elk cow or bull on public land. I think the national avg Elk harvest is 20% for ANY Elk 10-20% success is pretty common for units in the West. When you harvest any Elk self guided on public you really accompished something.


----------



## can'tstop

Silver Addiction said:


> I use herd counts, bull to cow ratio, amount of public vs private, winter and summer ranges, road density, and I take the harvest stats with a grain of salt as most states don't req you to check in an Elk the harvest is an estimate. I was called and surveyed this year but I wasn't on my elk hunt prior to that. Also your success may vary and many factors make for high or low success. Generally access to the Elk is a major contributor.





Forest Meister said:


> I lot of guys have been successful this fall and there are some pics scattered about on this forum but it would be easier to daydream about hunting if we could get them all in one place. Who is going to break the ice and post first? A short blurb about the hunt surely be appreciated by all. FM


----------



## can'tstop

I got this buck in NW Indiana on the opening day of there gun season. I sat all day seeing does and small bucks off and on all day. My buck walked by just after sundown which was good because sun was in my eyes all afternoon. This was a new lease for me and I hope to hunt it again next year.


----------



## Rico

QDMAMAN said:


> Rico you sure do kill some beautiful bucks!
> What part of KY was this buck killed?


Thanks!
Got this guy in SW KY


----------



## JSBowman

5 guys on our first trip to Wyoming. DIY public land hunt. They're not huge, but everyone fill there tag, and had a great time!


----------



## Blueump

My WNF buck taken on Nov. 9th. 3rd consecutive year I've taken a mature whitetail on public land in SE Ohio.


----------



## Mi168in.

Ohio 190,16pt


----------



## Mi168in.

My buddy and I first year leasing in Ohio. He shot the buck nov.9th. Whole year of hard work and preparation payed off.


----------



## boomstick

Wyo Private Land , Missouri Private


----------

